# do Nicer Cars get better tips?



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

I was wondering what motivates tipping. Does the quality of the vehicle and additional comfort features enhance the mood? Or is it the opposite?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Eesoso said:


> I was wondering what motivates tipping. Does the quality of the vehicle and additional comfort features enhance the mood? Or is it the opposite?


The QUALITY OF THE PASSENGER.
is what determines tips.

With Uber bus rider recruitment
You can kiss tips & ratings goodbye.

They will tell you nice car as they damage it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

When I took uber last week on a company trip, I tipped between $2-5 on every trip. All short trips, except one to the airport.

Mostly tipped based on car. All the drivers were good.

I ordered XL and got an UberSUV suburban. Tipped him $5 on a min XL trip. I ordered X and got a basic car, $2. Ordered another XL and got an UberSUV MKT. Tipped him a $5 too.

None of the drivers really stood out but I got from A to B with no problems, comfortably.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2017)

I drive a 7 passenger SUV and supply water and snacks and still find that the majority of pax don't tip. I am open to all trips my vehicle is eligible for but I am thinking of giving up pool rides because I have had a few pissed off pax when they are first in and last out and the ride isn't exactly in line. I also find that these pax never tip.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I am sure it impacts it. I have had some positive comments on single passengers in my minivan who likely expected a small car. Doesn't mean they will tip though. 

Funny thing is if I was in a crappy old car as a pax I might think the guy needs a tip whereas if I am in a new car with nice leather I will realize his car deserves the tip but he probably doesn't need the money. In any case since I started driving I know I will give tips (wife took a ride recently and I made sure she tipped).


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

better cars do receive better tips. 

so does cleaner car, not too heavy on car freshener.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I have driven a lot of different cars on uber and my tips tend to always be better the nicer the car is but it also could be my mood as when I used a rental 2016 Hyundai Elantra it was the worst car I've ever driven and made me miserable driving that gigantic piece of crap (sorry if u have an elantra)


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I had a couple of Select Rides yesterday.
One Lady, long Ride, over an hour. Navigation quit, we did fine.
She was pretty quiet throughout the Ride. Tipped me $15.00 in App.

Next, three Executives, loaded with Luggage, to the Airport. Two Males, one Female.
They kept telling me what a nice Uber SUV I have, blah blah...
They discussed a very successful meeting they just had. I got them in time to the Airport,
Loaded and unloaded eight (8) pieces of luggage.
Result: 5 Stars.
NO TIP. They were from Utah. I guess they are punished enough.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

People like to be pick up in a nice car with leather seats.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> I was wondering what motivates tipping. Does the quality of the vehicle and additional comfort features enhance the mood? Or is it the opposite?


A clean car and a drivers personality effect tips. The age of the car doesn't matter imo.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

It's the rapport you develop with the pax. A good conversation goes a long way to tips


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Funny thing is if I was in a crappy old car as a pax I might think the guy needs a tip whereas if I am in a new car with nice leather I will realize his car deserves the tip but he probably doesn't need the money.


To the contrary, the guy with the nice car has the big payment to make on the 15th of every month!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I had a couple of Select Rides yesterday.
> One Lady, long Ride, over an hour. Navigation quit, we did fine.
> She was pretty quiet throughout the Ride. Tipped me $15.00 in App.
> 
> ...


I had similar. 3 football sized guys. Im an older guy. Pax' never lifted a finger. I humped all luggage to and at Airport. Not a nickel. Scum


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Mutt said:


> I drive a 7 passenger SUV and supply water and snacks and still find that the majority of pax don't tip. I am open to all trips my vehicle is eligible for but I am thinking of giving up pool rides because I have had a few pissed off pax when they are first in and last out and the ride isn't exactly in line. I also find that these pax never tip.


Please, please STOP giving stuff to these cheap asses.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Two airport runs last week, picked up both within close proximity to where I live (one mile) and drove about 20 miles for each pax.

1) Drove in a 2008 G35 (used Lyft) - received $15 tip.
2) Drove in a Tesla Model S (used Uber) - received $10 tip.

aside from the idea of it being silly to drive these kinds of cars for rideshare, I believe it's more the quality of service as opposed to the kind of car.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Two airport runs last week, picked up both within close proximity to where I live (one mile) and drove about 20 miles for each pax.
> 
> 1) Drove in a 2008 G35 (used Lyft) - received $15 tip.
> 2) Drove in a Tesla Model S (used Uber) - received $10 tip.
> ...


Both nice cars and u got a tip on both. So you kind of prove the point that nicer cars do get more tips


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

i've also given rides in these cars and have received no tip, so there are just other factors involved i cannot explain.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> i've also given rides in these cars and have received no tip, so there are just other factors involved i cannot explain.


Luck.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Listened to a couple talk about how they told their son to be sure and tip the pizza guy $5 for his scheduled delivery.

I on the other hand got $1 for taking them to the airport.

They loved my van and we had great conversation. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason to when or how much people tip.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

My theory is that people don't understand the compensation model of these businesses and just assume we take home a majority of what we earn and pay U/L a minor amount to use their brand or trade dress. Therefore, tips not needed (they assume).


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

I noticed that when customers paid Select or Premier, they tend to tip and appreciate your ride and not ask for so much. When X riders or basic Lyft riders get free upgraded services, they nag about everything, don't tip, expect VIP service, give you a low rating, and still pay a lower fare than a regular taxi cab. Ungrateful SOBs.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> I noticed that when customers paid Select or Premier, they tend to tip and appreciate your ride and not ask for so much. When X riders or basic Lyft riders get free upgraded services, they nag about everything, don't tip, expect VIP service, give you a low rating, and still pay a lower fare than a regular taxi cab. Ungrateful SOBs.


Regular Lyft and X bring the worst pax . I was talking with a friend who is also a full time driver the other day about UberPool pax tipping more often than X . My thought process on that is that they are tipping extra because they saved some money , for months I was getting 50% off rides from Uber but they only worked for Pool and X so when I'd take a short X ride it would be under $4 I always would tip $5 so really I wasn't saving much but the driver was making more as I passed my savings on to him .Not unlike common restaurant etiquette if you eat a meal that say was $100 but you got half off you tip on the full amount so in this case a minimum of $20 I usually would make it $30 or $40 depending on the quality of service as I'm still saving money and making someones day or at least their hour lol


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

4/5 people who get into my car say something about nice car, they wouldn't uber in a car like this if they had it because its too nice, etc. but they don't tip even on long trips.

#1 Conversation leads to tips
#2 Character of customer leads to tips


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

pegasimotors said:


> 4/5 people who get into my car say something about nice car, they wouldn't uber in a car like this if they had it because its too nice, etc. but they don't tip even on long trips.
> 
> #1 Conversation leads to tips
> #2 Character of customer leads to tips


I agree but in reverse. #1 is the character of the customer, #2 is conversation.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i rented a Acura MDX for lyft plus, lyft premier, lyft lux, and lyft suv and uberxl.

I did a bunch of uberxl with college kids. 9 out of 10 tipped.

when i went back to my honda insight, barely any one tipped.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

pegasimotors said:


> 4/5 people who get into my car say something about nice car, they wouldn't uber in a car like this if they had it because its too nice, etc. but they don't tip even on long trips.
> 
> #1 Conversation leads to tips
> #2 Character of customer leads to tips


I can honestly and truly only think of one conversation I'm pretty sure led to a tip I MIGHT not have otherwise gotten. Meaning: I checked after and I was shocked the guy had not tipped (normally I don't expect it), but later the tip came through. I've chatted people up the entire time when I could otherwise be listening to music and they still think nothing of not tipping.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> I was wondering what motivates tipping. Does the quality of the vehicle and additional comfort features enhance the mood? Or is it the opposite?


I drive 2006 Ford Escape. Some hail damage, but normal for Denver. Interior is simple but clean and in good condition. Never had a complaint after 3600+ rides. Think it is all about the driver, amenities and of coarse what type of pax is in the back.


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> I was wondering what motivates tipping. Does the quality of the vehicle and additional comfort features enhance the mood? Or is it the opposite?


I think it depends on how the trip went, I get the most tips (either via App or cash) if I have a good conversation with the rider.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cleaner cars get better tips...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Doowop said:


> I had similar. 3 football sized guys. Im an older guy. Pax' never lifted a finger. I humped all luggage to and at Airport. Not a nickel. Scum


That's why I just pop the trunk and don't get out of the car. Hauling luggage never helps with tips.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> That's why I just pop the trunk and don't get out of the car. Hauling luggage never helps with tips.


Very Sad........


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a Black 2017 Honda Accord Touring V6 (Tinted windows, leather seats, fully loaded) that customers tell me is nicer than many Select/Black cars. My other car is a 2012 Base model econobox (Prius) with no perks. I get WAY MORE tips with my no-frills econobox (and save more in gas/repairs/depreciation).

Generally customers think that if you drive a nice/newer car you probably do alright for yourself and don't _need_ a tip (even though tipping shouldn't be need based).


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I have a Black 2017 Honda Accord Touring V6 (Tinted windows, leather seats, fully loaded) that customers tell me is nicer than many Select/Black cars. My other car is a 2012 Base model econobox (Prius) with no perks. I get WAY MORE tips with my no-frills econobox (and save more in gas/repairs/depreciation).
> 
> Generally customers think that if you drive a nice/newer car you probably do alright for yourself and don't _need_ a tip (even though tipping shouldn't be need based).


I think this is a strong YMMV. Drove a pax on friday from a corp HQ to the airport (28 miles) in a 6-series...the guy was kind of in awe that I would be driving that on UberX and said it was the first time EVER in his riding experience that someone drove this kind of car for Uber. He ended up tipping me $25 on this ride.

The most common comment I have received was that pax wished they could request me specifically for their rides due to the cars I've pulled up in.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i rented a Acura MDX and did UberXL and Lyft PLus, i got tips like 4 out of 5 rides. When I rented a Honda Odyssey, I got tips 3 out of 5 rides on XL/PLus. When I did it on my Crysler Town and Country (cloth seats, manual door) 2-3 rides out of 5 tipps.

When I just did Uber X, lyft plus, no matter what car I drove, either my prius, or my Acura TSX, there's usually tips like 1 out of 20 rides.

I think is when you are in a group of people, you're more like to tip, If you're in a nicer car, you're more likely to tip.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The QUALITY OF THE PASSENGER.
> is what determines tips.
> 
> With Uber bus rider recruitment
> ...


Too true

These pos non tipping pax will get what they deserve eventually, just wish I could be there to see it


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

james725 said:


> Too true
> 
> These pos non tipping pax will get what they deserve eventually, just wish I could be there to see it


i usually only pick up 4.8 or higher after 9pm
before 9pm, i'll pick up anyone 4.7 or higher.
I will never pick up anyone lower than a 4.7. There is a reason.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> i've also given rides in these cars and have received no tip, so there are just other factors involved i cannot explain.


Yeh they don't get it, I'm going to start using signs, had a lady ask me how much I did yesterday and I said i made 100$ in 9 hours so far, she heard $100 and said " 100 dollars an hour" in a way that she actually thought we made that much.

When I get 4.9 or lower pax in my car I steer conversations into how little we make per hour, to try and get it through their heads how much of a pos you are for not tipping at least 1$, figure they are not going to tip anyway so I might as well try

It's been said a thousands of times but Jesus raise the rates Uber and lyft you scumbags


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would say about:

70% quality of the passenger
15-25% Conversation, your driving, cleanliness, smell
5-10% The make model and year of your car

It makes a difference and will result in higher tips on average but most of the time the passenger knows what they will tip you before they even get in.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I would say about:
> 
> 70% quality of the passenger
> 15-25% Conversation, your driving, cleanliness, smell
> ...


Ok, let me put it this way...Which Driver would you rather Tip?
The Guy/Gal who drives this one:










...Or would you rather Tip this Guy or Gal :










Up to you.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The Audi especially considering the Ford Tempo ? isn't even an Uber eligible car I wouldn't get in it . I tip more when I get a nicer car as a pax, and if you have a dirty nasty car or it smells I might not tip at all . I don't ask for much from my UberX rides other than the driver be safe , it doesn't smell and the car isn't disgusting​


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I’d be more likely to tip the crappy car as long as it’s clean because I know they need the money much more and way less likely to tip some silver spoon in ass prick with an Audi


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

james725 said:


> I'd be more likely to tip the crappy car because I know they need the money much more and way less likely to tip some silver spoon in ass prick with an Audi


Gross generalizations!


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Gross generalizations!


Thanks


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Ok, let me put it this way...Which Driver would you rather Tip?
> The Guy/Gal who drives this one:
> 
> ...Or would you rather Tip this Guy or Gal :
> ...


I'm probably not normal but I'd tip them the same all other things being equal. I drive a Corolla now and I get a good amount of $5, $10 and even $20 tips. Even sometimes from people who are crammed in with luggage sitting on their lap because there is no room in the trunk. With most people it is all about how you handle it. I'll usually say something like "Damn I knew I should have bought the mini-van!" and apologize for it and be a bit empathetic and offer to make a stop along the way to stretch (if a long trip), etc. That said the car is presentable and the inside is usually extremely clean.

My Uber rating is 4.93 with 1200+ trips still so driving the Corolla hasn't hurt me much there.


----------



## Keyzer Soze (Oct 4, 2017)

Most of my Pax think my Ford Explorer Sport was a land rover before they got closer. The convo then shifts toward my monthly payments etc. I assumed awhile ago talking about this topic was not going to help with tips.


----------

